# Is there an e/m code for discussing abnormal lab results



## CodingMari (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi,

Is there an e/m level code to use for discussing lab results with established patients? do I use the MDM to come up with the level of care?


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 29, 2017)

If the lab results are abnormal, you would use the office E/M codes (99212-99215) for an established patient.  Look at it this way....the abnormal labs are a problem that is being addressed by the provider, so you would report a problem-oriented E/M code.


----------



## CodingMari (Jun 29, 2017)

what do I need to look for in the chart in order to come up with the level of care? because I don't see an 

CC:  follow up on labs
subjective 
objective
assessment 
plan

I'm not quite sure where to begin with what should I be looking at to make sure the level of care is appropriate.


----------

